# PLEASE HELP!



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

what is a polyp? i have ibs c but i never had a colonoscopy done and the stupid gi thinks i dont need one. wat if i am slowly dieing of some cancerous polyp? it has been about a year now of these symptoms..sometimes i am fine i think i am getting better sometimes but than i "flare-up" and i can only go when im at home relaxed. do you guys think i could have cancer or something?!?!?!


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

O.k. your going to have to relax! Cancer is a big word , and you don't know that for sure.You say you go ,when your relaxed at home. My guess you are under alot of stress, and your going to have to pay close attention to your stress levels. That is one of the reasons people have C.Suki


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

yes i guess so. its just i havent done a lot of tests and this board is like my salvation sometimes cause my appt. isn't until a month later. thank you all 4 ur supportive words. but i cant help worrying i have something more than ibs... do you think i could?


----------



## RHJPC (Mar 31, 2003)

What are your symptoms, watchmedream? Gastros do colonoscopies usually when there is blood passed with the stool or in the stool.You can have him/her check for that.....it's simple and can be done in the office.Ppl 50+ are being asked to get a colonoscopy routinely, but if you're younger...unless you have the symptoms for doing a colonoscopy, they won't do it.I know it can be scary, but the more we know, the less scared we get. So, it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------

